# picture ... noodle dog



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Gosh look at those 2 gorgeous redheads! Love the 2nd pic, looks like he's mellllttinngg...LOL


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks so funny!  What cuties! I think Saadiah might have a crush on those boys! lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous dogs. Someone is going to wake up with a crick in his neck.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Murphy looks like he partied too hearty last night.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

haha silly boys :

they are both so handsome. are they related?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

mag&bays mom said:


> haha silly boys :
> 
> they are both so handsome. are they related?


Yes they are .... they share the same dog Mom.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

i thought so...they look like twinkies


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Wacky neck and all.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It's not always about comfort...one has to be able to see who's coming and who's going. From this position I've got that covered. I can still get a little shuteye as well if the coast is clear.

Pete


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Nope... doesn't look comfortable at all!!! Roxy does that noodle thing when shes on the couch.........head hanging over looking towards the ceiling...silly dogs 

They really are beautiful


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL! My Murphy liked to sleep with his body in the family room but his head on the powder room floor. Weirdo! Yours are adorable


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

lol I always wonder how they end up in such silly sleeping positions!

PS. Go Ravens!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

MilosMommy said:


> lol I always wonder how they end up in such silly sleeping positions!
> 
> PS. Go Ravens!


Yes that is my daughter in the Raven's T-shirt.  who would kill me for posting a picture of her half asleep ... if she knew.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

lol I've tried to get Milo his own Ravens jersey but they don't make them big enough for him! An XL looked like it would fit a poodle.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Too funny! I guess Amber is not the only one that sleeps crazy! Your pups are so beautiful, I love their color!!!


----------

